# Kaufberatung



## sv3b4ck (3. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht und von meinem Opa noch ne alte Rute mit Shakespeare 2171 Rolle geschenkt bekommen.
Das is bestimmt nixx dolles und schon 30 Jahre alt, soweit weiß ich das auch.
Hab aber nunmal nicht viel Geld und werde sie vorerst verwenden.

Dazu wollte ich mir dann noch ne vernünftige Spinnrute holen.
Ich stell mir so Rhein/Main/Lahn angeln auf Zander, Barsch, Forelle, (Hecht) vor.

Hab schon vor einigen Jahren regelmäßig geangelt, da war aber das Equipment von meinem Dad, zu dem ich keinen Kontakt mehr hab. Weiß also nicht viel darüber was man  wofür nimmt.

Hab dann mal was rausgesucht und würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören.

Cormoran Black Star Tele 2,70 - 20-60 oder 40-80 Wurfgewicht?
Dazu Cormoran Corcast 4Pi 300 RD

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß
Sven


----------



## derNershofer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

Des mit den alten Ruten und Rollen würde ich mal dolle aufpassen. Die können ein Vermögen wert sein


----------



## Thomas29 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

Wo liegt denn deine Schmerzgrenze beim Budget?

Muss es ne Telerute sein?


----------



## sv3b4ck (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

Ka, ob die was wert sein können. Bringt mir aber ja nichts wennse keiner haben will.

Naja ich denke so 60-70€ Rute+Rolle solte es sein.
Kommt ja dann noch jede Menge andrer Kram den man als Anfänger braucht dazu... Kescher, Bleie, Köder etc...

Da ich kein Auto besitzte, sondern mit Fahrrad/ÖPNV unterwegs bin, is ne Telerute schon besser denk ich.


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*



sv3b4ck schrieb:


> Naja ich denke so 60-70€ Rute+Rolle solte es sein.
> Kommt ja dann noch jede Menge andrer Kram den man als Anfänger braucht dazu... Kescher, Bleie, Köder etc...
> 
> Da ich kein Auto besitzte, sondern mit Fahrrad/ÖPNV unterwegs bin, is ne Telerute schon besser denk ich.



Also wenn Du vielleicht noch nen 10-er drauflegen kannst, dann würde ich diese Combo nehmen:

Rolle
Spro Passion 730 FD oder Ryobi Ecusima 3000 FD (annährend baugleich) aktuell ganz knapp unter 30 € im Gerlinger Sonderangebotskatalog

Rute
Spro TFX8 Passion Spin 50 - 2,40m 15-50g WG, TrspLänge: 1,26m - aktuell im Gerlinger Sonderangebotskatalog: 45,90 €

Schaust Du hier mal: http://www.gerlinger.de/download_sk

Eine Länge von 1,26m müßte auch auf dem Rad und im Bus noch sehr brauchbar zu händeln sein. Zum Spinnfischen würde ich eine Steckrute einer Teleskoprute immer vorziehen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zum einen die Aktion besser ist, und das sie zum zweiten auch wesentlich robuster sind.


----------



## stroffel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

Hi,
Wenn Du die möglichkeit hast die Rute von deinem Opa mal zu testen würde ich dir raten das auf jeden Fall mal zu machen. Dann hast Du nähmlich mal einen Vergleich und wenn du merkst dass das Wurfgewicht zu hoch ist oder die Rute zu labbelich kannst Du Dir eine Kaufen bei der das Besser ist. Beim wurfgewicht ist es am besten wenn Du mal Angler frägst die an den gleichen gewässern angeln wie Du (z.B. im Fließwasser Thread). Bei leichter ströhmung reichen leichterer Ruten beim fischen mit Gummifischen schwerere als bei kleinen Wobblern. Frag am besten welche Strategie für deine Gewässer am besten ist.
Die Ryobi Ecusima kann ich auch nur empfelen. Hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die 3000er bekommt man glaub ich ab 35€. 
Es stimmt schon dass Teleruten nicht die aktion bringen wie hochwertige  Steckruten. Ich selbst habe mit tele ruten aber sehr gute ehrfahrung gemacht! Ich fahr auch viel mit dem Rad zum Angeln und da ist man einfach sehr viel mobieler mit ner tele rute. Ich hab mir eine Performance tele von mitchell geholt. das ich echt ne gute rute und gibts bei einem oben schon öfters erwähnten Angelversant inzwischen für 20 €! Sind allerdings Restposten und gibt es nur noch in einer version (2,4 m, 20-40 g).


----------



## sv3b4ck (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

Hi Leute,
die Spro Ecusima Rolle werd ich wohl nehmen.
Denke aber das ich eine 2,70er Rute möchte.

Hab die beiden mal ins Auge gefasst:
Spro TFX8 Passion Spincaster Länge 2,70m,  WG 20-40 g
Daiwa Sam Fisher Triforce Spin Länge 2,70m,  WG 20-60g

Welceh davon ist die besser Wahl?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jogibaer1996 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

also ich hab mir speziel für zander ne shimano catana in 2,70 gekauft. find ich ne super rute...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*



sv3b4ck schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> die Spro Ecusima Rolle werd ich wohl nehmen.
> Denke aber das ich eine 2,70er Rute möchte.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du Dich Spinnruten-Technisch nicht genau auf eine bestimmte Methode festlegen willst, dann würde ich eher zu ner klassischen Spinnrute mit 30-60g WG bei 2,70m länge tendieren. Da hast Du dann etwas mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten, was das Gewicht nach oben angeht. Die kannst Du dann auch mal zum Gummiköder-Fischen auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen.
Mit den von Dir genannten Ruten bist Du da ein wenig eingeschränkt, was die Fischbarkeit von nem 30g Blinker oder nem 12-er Gummifisch am 10 oder 15g Jigkopf angeht.
Und versuch nen Stecken zu finden, der nicht viel mehr als 200 bis 250g wiegt. Sonst ist die Versuchung groß, dass Du ihn irgendwann einfach loslässt :q.


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung*

die spro passion rollen sind eigtl. nur zu empfehlen (fische an einer rute die fd 740), schau dir mal noch die cormoran black bull ruten an!

wenn du evtl noch ein bisschen mehr geld für ne rute übrig hast (ca. 50€) schau dir die balzer diabolo 75 (wg 25-75g) an, fische die rute selbst hat nen schönen dünnen blank und ist relativ leicht! lohnt sich also wirklich wenn du den ganzen tag fischen willst wird sonst der arm lahm.

gruß


----------

